# Does anyone know about Coptic Orthodox Church?



## Ken S. (Mar 6, 2006)

is it heretic or what?

A Coptic Orthodox Church is officially found in Hong Kong recently, a Christian Council of main-stream churches is going to help the Coptic Orthodox Church to get into local mainstream circle. I see all those images on the wall of the church, I wonder if it is heretic.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

I went to a Coptic Orthodox church's ethnic festival. It was the first time I had ever heard any one use the word "pharaonic" (which means descended from the Pharaohs). 

Many believe them to embrace the monophysite heresy, although sometimes they say no. Wikipedia notes this: "Before the current positive era of Eastern and Oriental Orthodox dialogues, Chalcedonians sometimes used to call the non-Chalcedonians "monophysites", though the Coptic Church denies that she teaches monophysitism, which she has always regarded as a heresy. They have sometimes called the Chalcedonian group "dyophysites". A term that comes closer to Coptic doctrine is "miaphysite" , which refers to a conjoined nature for Christ, both human and divine, united indivisibly in the Incarnate Logos.""


----------

